# Heat Pump Air Handler continues supplying HEAT despite set point being 20 degrees lower than room temp.



## ahallas (9 mo ago)

Air Pump 3 zone. Room temp is 73 deg. , thermostat set point at 50. 90 deg. air still coming out of air handler. Problem with dist. box valves?


----------

